# Shameless self promotion



## samrae

First of all, apologies. I am sorry for this kind of promotion but I need to do it in order to be heard. Sorry. Anyway, I am having serious trouble getting people to listen to my music so I thought I'd try here.

People on myspace are, understandably, unwilling to allow me to promote myself on their pages. So here I am.

Please visit my page and listen to the 'Requiem...', both movements if possible.

Here's a link:
Sam Rae Music


----------



## Guest

Play it again Sam, the link does not work????


----------



## Manuel

I think this one will work

http://www.myspace.com/samraemusic


----------

